# Hot Fishing between Nipple and Elbow



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got you to look! It was fishing not catching, but an interesting day! It was hot 110+ degree index so it was hot.

---- Hoping to catch one of our Nieces first billfish
---- Saw 3 Whale Sharks
---- Tons of bait
---- lots of Tuna, mainly BFT, but some mix of Bonita, BFT and YFT
---- plenty of birds with Tuna
---- saw 3 Whale Sharks, 1st time for me to see them that close in
---- Water beyond 100 Fathoms looked pretty good but not much life
---- Water inside of 100 Fathoms greened up but really held bait
---- Found a push forming in 700'+ feet of water with bait, Tuna and the day's 3rd Whale Sharks at the end of our fishing window

Results?

-----caught 6 BFT, 2 Bonita, 1 Shark
-----saw a Lazy Blue Marlin, it took one swipe at the 'Hoo like it was full and it's Thanksgiving Night
-----lost good sized Dorado (short strike and barely hooked?) and decent YFT (sharks ate YFT)
---- sounded slow, did hear 2 other boats seeing billfish right after we raised the Lazy Rat Blue, when that happened I thought we were about to have a good bite, but it didn't happen, but it was was quiet on the billfish front

Hated leaving bait and Tuna near push at 4PM but had to head back to Destin. I bet the Bertram 45 or 51 that came into to the area just before we left hung around 'til something happened.

Tight Lines! We'll go after it again on Sun the 31st.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like they had a good time!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't complain about that trip.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The smiles say it all! Great report and pic sure sounds like you had an exciting day of fishing, catching and a definite good time had by all.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The smiles do say it all. Glad you were able to get out there.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Magic, sounds like a great day...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Crew looks extremely happy. 

About what time of day did the Blue show up?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

See any cobias with the whale sharks?


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

great report...

the whale sharks were awesome to see up close we saw 3 and tried to get a cobia off one of them but he wouldnt eat, the little sharks kept getting in the way


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Can't complain about that trip.


Not at all! Sounds like a trip that won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Promising report and some nice action. Thanks for the info.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

very nice and Kim your right, the smiles says it all


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ruth Ann has loved fishing with us going back to when Pinfish were Trophies. I'm thankful to be able to share fishing with others, especially kids.

Big smiles and tight lines to all


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good enough report for me to convince the honey to go out, she always says "we never catch anything trolling"!!! Just need to get her one of those good days and im sure shell be hooked.


----------

